# New Visitors to the Bear’s Den



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2020)

*New Visitors to the Bear’s Den*



I had to show you guys these Pics!
I’ve showed you all a lot of Pics of the Deer who practically live in my yards, and the Huge Flocks of Wild Turkeys that stroll through frequently.
However other than the occasional lone Fox trotting through, we never had a whole Fox Family actually living here.

I think the Den is about 20 feet down a little path to the other side of a blow-down.
I can’t see the far side of the Blow-Down from my yard, and I’m not going in to look, because I don’t want to disturb them. We enjoy watching them.

They are easiest to see from our bedroom windows, which is where I took these Pictures from.

We used to see 2 adults now & then, but since the Pups started showing up, we never see both Adults with the Pups.
We don’t know if something happened to one of the adults, or if it’s normal for maybe the male to take off sometime after the Births.

The little guys are crazy, just like Fawns, as they sometimes run as fast as they can, back & forth, like they’re Nuts.
And sometimes one will just drop over & stretch out, and seems to be taking a nap, until the other one comes over & bugs him!! Then they chase each other around some more!
They really are fun to watch!!

I’m glad I got these Pics when I did, because we haven’t seen any of them for a few days now.
We used to see these 3 a few times a day, for a couple weeks, then all of a sudden they stopped showing up.


Enjoy The Pics!!!

Bear


Two Fox Pups.   Note: Path into Blow-down on right end of picture:







Mom & 2 Pups just laying around, enjoying the rare Sun, in Bear's Back Yard:






Wait for us, Mom!!!






Hmmm Why is this stone on the surface???






Uh Oh---Somebody ran outta gas!!


----------



## fivetricks (May 29, 2020)

I like the last picture the best :-)


----------



## RichGTS (May 29, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## tander28 (May 29, 2020)

Really cool Bear, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 29, 2020)

Thats cool to see the pups and mom out playing. I miss the wildlife up in Lehighton. Down here the critters want to sting you, bite you or eat you.


----------



## chopsaw (May 29, 2020)

Nice ! We have one red that runs thru here . Good size one too . Most are grey . 
Those are some great pics . Thanks .


----------



## MJB05615 (May 29, 2020)

Great pics Bear.

Mike


----------



## sawhorseray (May 29, 2020)

Wow, that is something special Bear! Just think, you've got all the fun and entertainment of having puppies, and you don't have to feed or clean up after them! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 29, 2020)

Awesome pics bear, thanks for sharing!  It's cool to be able to watch wildlife, being young and playful just adds to it!

Ryan


----------



## sandyut (May 29, 2020)

now that is cool!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## smokerjim (May 29, 2020)

Great pics bear, I see quite a few fox around my house but I've  never seen pup's. Thanks for sharing


----------



## normanaj (May 29, 2020)

Very cool indeed,


----------



## smokerjim (May 29, 2020)

funny you posted this bear, on my home from work today about a 1/2 mile from my house there was a state trooper in the middle of the road shooting into the woods when he was done shooting I asked him what he was shooting at he said a probable rabid fox he got a call on was acting funny and not afraid. he said he thinks he got it but I didn't hang around to find out. I have my rifle loaded just in case.


----------



## gary s (May 29, 2020)

Love Those Pics, Nothing like watching little (and Big) critters come out of the woods

Gary


----------



## jcam222 (May 29, 2020)

Those are amazing!! I bet they are a true joy to watch!! Love all the pics but especially the one where the one pup just pooped out and plopped over LOL.


----------



## crazymoon (May 29, 2020)

Bear, Awesome pictures !


----------



## civilsmoker (May 29, 2020)

Just Cool!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2020)

RichGTS said:


> Very cool!



Thank You!!
Appreciate that!

Bear




fivetricks said:


> I like the last picture the best :-)



Thank You Five!!
That's my favorite Pic Too!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 29, 2020)

Great pics John.  Sure nice to have a whole family of critters living near your house.  My guess is Papa Fox is spending a lot of time hunting.
I've never seen one single fox in the 13 years we've been living up here in the bush.  Lots of cougars and wolves, but no foxes.
Gary


----------



## SlickRockStones (May 30, 2020)

Won’t the foxes run off all the other wildlife? They’re known to to be very sly killers and become a nuisance. The older foxes could be brothers or sisters just babysitting while the parents are busy making more puppies. Sorry to spoil everyone’s Marlin Perkins moment but I’d run them off.


----------



## JLeonard (May 30, 2020)

Bearcarver
 pictures like this is the very reason my wife and I are wanting out of the subdivision and city. We want to get a patch of land out somewhere so that we can sit on the deck and watch the wildlife. We have a 5 year plan but we are ready to do it now.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2020)

tander28 said:


> Really cool Bear, thanks for sharing!



Thank You Tander!!
Bear




SFLsmkr1 said:


> Thats cool to see the pups and mom out playing. I miss the wildlife up in Lehighton. Down here the critters want to sting you, bite you or eat you.



Thank You Rick!!
Gotta admit---Our Critters are more Friendly!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 30, 2020)

That's pretty cool. Our Chickens and Ducks would not be to happy to see a family of Fox hanging around. Of course the Beagle Brothers and Fen, the Pitbull, might have something to say about strangers coming 'round too...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Nice ! We have one red that runs thru here . Good size one too . Most are grey .
> Those are some great pics . Thanks .



Thank You Rich!!
Grays are rare around here. I only ever saw 1 Gray Fox, but I've seen plenty of Reds.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Great pics Bear.
> 
> Mike




Thank You Mike!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (May 30, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> plenty of Reds.


Yeah to Many !


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Wow, that is something special Bear! Just think, you've got all the fun and entertainment of having puppies, and you don't have to feed or clean up after them! RAY



Thank You Ray!!
Those Pups sure are cute little guys.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Brokenhandle said:


> Awesome pics bear, thanks for sharing!  It's cool to be able to watch wildlife, being young and playful just adds to it!
> 
> Ryan



Thank You Ryan!!
My Birds & Chipmunks just gotta keep alert !!! LOL
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2020)

sandyut said:


> now that is cool!  thanks for sharing!



Thank You Sandy!!
Appreciate that !

Bear




smokerjim said:


> Great pics bear, I see quite a few fox around my house but I've  never seen pup's. Thanks for sharing



Thank You Jim!
Glad you like them!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> funny you posted this bear, on my home from work today about a 1/2 mile from my house there was a state trooper in the middle of the road shooting into the woods when he was done shooting I asked him what he was shooting at he said a probable rabid fox he got a call on was acting funny and not afraid. he said he thinks he got it but I didn't hang around to find out. I have my rifle loaded just in case.



LOL---So now there may be a "Wounded Rabid Fox" running around?!?!
Nice Job Trooper!!

Bear




normanaj said:


> Very cool indeed,



Thank You Norm!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2020)

gary s said:


> Love Those Pics, Nothing like watching little (and Big) critters come out of the woods
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
These were fun!!
We saw them a couple times a day for weeks!!
A Nice Change from the usual Deer & Turkeys.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Those are amazing!! I bet they are a true joy to watch!! Love all the pics but especially the one where the one pup just pooped out and plopped over LOL.




Thank You!!
Yup---That's my favorite too---And I was watching when he plopped over.
Just like a Pup, when you tell him to "Play Dead".
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 31, 2020)

Nice job on the photo's Bear nothing like watching wildlife of any kind.

Warren


----------



## Ishi (May 31, 2020)

They just want some BBQ Bear


----------



## forktender (May 31, 2020)

I love the pictures but I also know the damage that they can do, I'd watch them for a few days then run them off as well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, Awesome pictures !



Thank You CM!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




civilsmoker said:


> Just Cool!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Thank You Civil!!
And For the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Great pics John.  Sure nice to have a whole family of critters living near your house.  My guess is Papa Fox is spending a lot of time hunting.
> I've never seen one single fox in the 13 years we've been living up here in the bush.  Lots of cougars and wolves, but no foxes.
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
Pretty many Red Foxes in PA.

Bear




SlickRockStones said:


> Won’t the foxes run off all the other wildlife? They’re known to to be very sly killers and become a nuisance. The older foxes could be brothers or sisters just babysitting while the parents are busy making more puppies. Sorry to spoil everyone’s Marlin Perkins moment but I’d run them off.




I've lived in Penn's woods all of my life, and have enjoyed watching, Hunting, and Trapping, and Eating her Wildlife.  We're glad this Fox family has decided to dwell here for at least a short while, and we know they'll be splitting up in a few months to each have their own area to roam.
We may lose a few rabbits & Hopefully some Skunks & Mice, and maybe even a cat or two that people wrongfully allow to run around all day & night. We just saw one of the adult Foxes today, which was the first we saw of them for more than a week, but if they cause a problem, which I doubt, We can always either shoot or trap them.
I have more trouble with mice here than I could possibly have with Foxes.
Mice can't get into my house, because I personally sealed it up, but they are in my Garage & my front porch, wrecking things in both of those places (Car & Generator).
I guess it's all just Mother Nature doing what she does, and if people can't handle it they shouldn't be living out in the Boonies.

Bear


----------



## 73saint (Jun 1, 2020)

That's awesome!  Thanks for sharing, Bear!


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 1, 2020)

The Bear Den...Nature's safe haven, and her creatures know it. Great pics!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Bearcarver
> pictures like this is the very reason my wife and I are wanting out of the subdivision and city. We want to get a patch of land out somewhere so that we can sit on the deck and watch the wildlife. We have a 5 year plan but we are ready to do it now.




Thank You JL !!
We lived in Town for 3 years, and I didn't like it one bit !!
So peaceful here, a train going through Macungie, 4 miles away wakes Me up!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> That's pretty cool. Our Chickens and Ducks would not be to happy to see a family of Fox hanging around. Of course the Beagle Brothers and Fen, the Pitbull, might have something to say about strangers coming 'round too...JJ




Thank You Jimmy!!
LOL---Yup--Chickens & Ducks would not like these guys at all !!!

Bear


----------



## fullborebbq (Jun 2, 2020)

Great share Bear! If only more people in this world appreciated the solitude and miracles of nature, maybe we wouldn't have all the dumb ass BS going on now..............


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice job on the photo's Bear nothing like watching wildlife of any kind.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2020)

Ishi said:


> They just want some BBQ Bear




Thank You Ishi!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2020)

forktender said:


> I love the pictures but I also know the damage that they can do, I'd watch them for a few days then run them off as well.




I don't think they'll stay long.
We've only seen one run by twice since I last mowed. I mow about 20 feet from where I think their Den was. I don't think they like that.
While we were "Sheltered in Place" and not mowing, it was pretty quiet around here, and they thought the place was kinda deserted. Now there's more going on at The Bear's Den!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2020)

73saint said:


> That's awesome!  Thanks for sharing, Bear!



Thank You Saint !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## forktender (Jun 2, 2020)

You should be good then John, just don't wait until they eat the other critters around your Den........LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> The Bear Den...Nature's safe haven, and her creatures know it. Great pics!




Thank You Ray!
Most of them seem to like it here. LOL
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2020)

fullborebbq said:


> Great share Bear! If only more people in this world appreciated the solitude and miracles of nature, maybe we wouldn't have all the dumb ass BS going on now..............




Thank You Much!!
I was kinda raised in the Sticks, by the most Avid Hunter & Fisherman I've ever known.
It certainly wouldn't hurt if more people had that chance to enjoy Nature's Gifts.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2020)

forktender said:


> You should be good then John, just don't wait until they eat the other critters around your Den........LOL




Thank You Sir!!
The only thing we've noticed been missing is the 2 Rabbit count we've averaged for a few years.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2020)

JC in GB
   and  

 Jabiru
 ----Thank You Both for the Likes!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2020)

jaxgatorz
 ---Thank You for the Like, Jax!!


 bertman
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2020)

Johnny Ray
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Nshamy (Jun 5, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> *New Visitors to the Bear’s Den*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 5, 2020)

Nice pics John, we also have allot of wild critters living and roaming around the area. However in our neighborhood there are to many dogs so they tend to stay on the outskirts. Our cameras have caught coydogs and coyotes patrolling the streets in the middle on the night.  

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2020)

Nshamy said:


> Nice pics! Thanks for sharing




Thank You!!
Glad you like them!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice pics John, we also have allot of wild critters living and roaming around the area. However in our neighborhood there are to many dogs so they tend to stay on the outskirts. Our cameras have caught coydogs and coyotes patrolling the streets in the middle on the night.
> 
> Chris




Thank You Chris!
Everybody has dogs around here too, but they're all either in pens or inside, and they never run loose, unattended. Bear Jr has a Chocolate Lab, but he has electric fence all the way around, which also keeps him out of the pond. I've never personally seen any coyotes, but I don't go outside at night. Bear Jr sees them when he takes Diesel out at night.

Bear


----------

